# "Could not Open Install.Log File!" Problem Solved!!



## khattam_ (Jun 19, 2005)

Please find the tutorial at
*www.khattam.info/could-not-open-installlog-file-problem-solved-2009-04-21.html/


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 19, 2005)

Nah .. Install.log contains the installation log of the program .. It is created by the installer for removing the program . .When it isnt find where are you gonna locate it ..? If you use another program's install log the program that you intend to remove wont be gone .. 
The error comes when the install program dont find the file on the expected location .. There is nothing you can do it ..

Another solution can be to run the setup again and install the program all over it .. So a new copy of install.log will be created in the program directory ..


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 19, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Nah .. Install.log contains the installation log of the program .. It is created by the installer for removing the program . .When it isnt find where are you gonna locate it ..? If you use another program's install log the program that you intend to remove wont be gone ..
> The error comes when the install program dont find the file on the expected location .. There is nothing you can do it ..
> 
> Another solution can be to run the setup again and install the program all over it .. So a new copy of install.log will be created in the program directory ..



No.......
I am not talkin about that......
I dont think you have read the post properly. Or may be I didn't write it properly...........
Anyways, I aint not talkin about bringing some other installation log...........
I'm sure you havent faced the problem after I read your post........
It is a problem with Wise Installater (Hope you've heard 'bout that).......
I've seen it with many programs............ 
And yeah, about the install.log file, It is in the same installed program directory and still the error message is seen....

Please do read the post again.................


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey It_Wasnt_me,
For instance, download any of the following programs and install 'em to a Ntfs Partition (in XP) and then try uninstalling it from the Add/Remove Programs. You will get an error message "Coluld not open Install.log file", however, install.log is there in the folder where it is installed.

The problem is seen with many programs which use "Wise Installer" for installation/uninstallation.

It was seen with Plugins of Ad-Aware SE(I saw it on Hexdump and TweakSE)............

It was seen with System Mechanic 5 Pro/personal.

It was also seen with Ad-Aware SE.

and I think it is a common problem with "Wise Installation Wizard"


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 21, 2005)

Umm... Not having NTFS these days .. Running Linux .. So cant check it .. 
Hope someone will be benefitted by this post ..


----------



## Nightwolf (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey khattam_

I joined this forum just so I could say Thank You!  I installed a program then decided I didn't want it, but when I tried to uninstall I got the error message saying "wise uninstall could not open INSTALL.LOG file".  I tried everything I could think of and was just about to use the log file to remove each and every reg entry manually, but I decided to try a Google search for a better solution, and I wound up here.  Needless to say, your procedure worked like a charm!

I know it's been almost two years since your original post, but I just wanted to bump up this thread in case anyone else ever encounters this error.

Thanks again!


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 17, 2007)

Nightwolf said:
			
		

> Hey khattam_
> 
> I joined this forum just so I could say Thank You!  I installed a program then decided I didn't want it, but when I tried to uninstall I got the error message saying "wise uninstall could not open INSTALL.LOG file".  I tried everything I could think of and was just about to use the log file to remove each and every reg entry manually, but I decided to try a Google search for a better solution, and I wound up here.  Needless to say, your procedure worked like a charm!
> 
> ...



Oh, this was helpful to at least one person....

Anyways, Nightwolf, hope you stay here for helping and being helped.. Its a great forum... Welcome


----------



## Maxymus (May 12, 2007)

Procedure Verified.

Nice work man. This was a time saver 

My application was Civilization III Gold Edition installed onto a partition that was not the C:\ drive. I am not certain what the cause was but this was definately the cure.

Cudos


----------



## iceeeeman (May 12, 2007)

thnx for the info dude


----------



## mrancour (May 15, 2007)

Well, I was excited to see this post and so many replies concuring that it worked.  Unfortunately though I tried this and I still get the same error message.  It definitely is using the WISE uninstaller to try to remove this particular program.  I copied the log file to the desktop.  Any ideas?


----------



## pcjunkie7 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi khattam_,

This procedure worked great for me with a program called ABC Amber PDF2Image Converter. Any ideas why this happens?

Thanks alot!


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 19, 2007)

mrancour said:
			
		

> Well, I was excited to see this post and so many replies concuring that it worked.  Unfortunately though I tried this and I still get the same error message.  It definitely is using the WISE uninstaller to try to remove this particular program.  I copied the log file to the desktop.  Any ideas?



Do not copy it dude.. Move it (i.e. Cut and Paste, NOT Copy and Paste)

BTW, It was June 2005 when I posted this thread. It is July 2007, two years. But sad to see the problem still exists with Wise installer....


----------



## williamjacobs (Oct 30, 2007)

The old Ad-Aware installers can be found here:

*oldapps.com/adaware.htm


Similar installers for obsolete programs may be found at oldapps.com  (use teh search box on teh left)

(SpySubtract ALSO has this problem.)


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ wat a search engine we got here


----------



## kadoo (Jun 21, 2008)

hi everybody man ive got a problem i understand the solution of khattam but i don´t know where this Install.log file is .. so i cant move it to desktop ... need help plz !!! 

           Maybe someone of you (genius) know where the file could be sorry 4 my bad english 
          kadoo


----------



## Sean_1238 (Nov 15, 2008)

Dude your a legend thank you so very much I just for the same reason as Nightwolf great work and thank you so very much your a live saver  cheers



kadoo said:


> hi everybody man ive got a problem i understand the solution of khattam but i don´t know where this Install.log file is .. so i cant move it to desktop ... need help plz !!!
> 
> Maybe someone of you (genius) know where the file could be sorry 4 my bad english
> kadoo



Hi Kadoo,

if you have a look in where you installed the program you will come across a file called INSTALL.LOG or it will be called INSTALL and it will be a .txt file right click on the file and click cut then go to your desktop and right click again and press copy.

Now go back to the program files and run the uninstall.exe or it will be called unwise.exe look for that double click on which ever one it is then it will run the uninstall program to uninstall the program and it will ask for the INSTALL.LOG or INSTALL.txt file click Brower then desktop then select the INSTALL>LOG or INSTALL.txt file and click ok then bingo!! done  hope this helped you out 

From Sean_1238*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon6.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon6.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

what a bump ..................
LOLing b'coz this thread has already been bumped in 2007 too


----------



## tom0mac (Nov 19, 2008)

Like so many before me, I too had the same problem...with these simple steps I have been able to get the programs uninstalled...but seriously it is nearly 2009 and still the problem exists...I hate things that don't work but I guess it gives us all a chance to be Hero's in a way...Thanks for taking the time to figure this one out it sure saved me a lot of time..

"If you are going through hell, keep going." 
- Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)


----------



## onevim (Jan 4, 2009)

joined this forum just to say that the simple procedure that was outlined here worked perfectly.  thanks!


----------



## windowlicker79 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi. I found this post after searching for a solution to the "could not open install.log" problem. I downloaded a free registry cleaner (which i have now been told is never a good idea) but when i go to uninstall it i see the same message. The only problem is when i go to the location where the program is installed, there is no "install.log" file anywhere. Could it have been a problem caused by using the registry cleaner itself?! Please help because i want rid of it!


----------



## tonytoff (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Khattam!!! you da man,

I also encountered this problem from installing a THREE mobile USB modem using "wise install".
Windowlicker - you should look for the file just called "INSTALL"    ...the LOG.file part is just the description of what it is.  
Find it then cut and paste it to the desktop, then try and uninstall it. You will need to confirm the files new desktop location.

Thanks to everyone,

Anthony.


----------



## dracoaugsto (Apr 15, 2009)

well i´m join to this forum just to say thnks from argentina !! i´ve been trying to solve this problem for months !! thnk you very much !!
See you !!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL, someone's using multiple ID's to thank himself...what a bumping spree...


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 21, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> LOL, someone's using multiple ID's to thank himself...what a bumping spree...



wtf?? how can you say that.. try a Could not find install.log in google and see how the views count went to 10k.

A also get PMs about this topic. Do you think I also send PMs to myself?? i aint that sick.


----------



## tonytoff (Apr 27, 2009)

here here!!  well said.

I was going to respond when I saw that post by Krazy Bluez...it proper pissed me off. 
I was stuck one day so Googled the problem and landed here...looks like a few others have as well....whats so strange about it, it happens everyday all over the internet.

thanks once again, and as I said before Khattam...you da man!!!


----------



## khattam_ (May 2, 2009)

tonytoff said:


> here here!!  well said.
> 
> I was going to respond when I saw that post by Krazy Bluez...it proper pissed me off.
> I was stuck one day so Googled the problem and landed here...looks like a few others have as well....whats so strange about it, it happens everyday all over the internet.
> ...



thanks for your response tony.

But your Post only proves him right. (I mean if I were to create new IDs to thank myself, I would also have created the id tonytoff and speak in favor of myself).

Mods! Can you delete this thread for good. This only contains the Link BTW. It deserves to be trashed.


----------



## Nightwolf (May 5, 2009)

Why should they delete a thread that contains useful information that continues to help people?  Don't let one troll get under your skin.


----------



## khattam_ (May 5, 2009)

Nightwolf said:


> Why should they delete a thread that contains useful information that continues to help people?  Don't let one troll get under your skin.



coz it doesn't contain any info there.. just a link.


----------



## dracoaugsto (May 12, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> LOL, someone's using multiple ID's to thank himself...what a bumping spree...


No, definitely not


----------



## retro_smile (Sep 18, 2009)

All I have to say is booyaa and thank you. It worked. Also I found it kind of funny that Verizon recommended your post to uninstall their program. Hooray for the smart people.


----------



## blade1953 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi 
Just found this thread....I went to..START/SEARCH:type in file that you are trying to delete...in my case it was CUBASE...then delete it from there....took all of 5 mins.


----------

